# Removing the Corrado VR6 Valve cover



## 94 SLC Storm (Sep 30, 2013)

Hey Guys,
Does any one know and have a detailed explanation of how to remove the VR6 Valve cover on the Corrado? And please don"t just say yeah remove the Valve cover bolts and your done! If that"s your answer you obviously dont know what your talking about! I see there"s a lot more parts in the way than that. I did do a search on this forum for this and came up with nothing so please dont blast me and say Search first! I did that"s why i am here because i couldn"t find anything sos!


----------



## crrdslcvr6 (May 3, 2006)

94 SLC Storm said:


> Hey Guys,
> Does any one know and have a detailed explanation of how to remove the VR6 Valve cover on the Corrado? And please don"t just say yeah remove the Valve cover bolts and your done! If that"s your answer you obviously dont know what your talking about! I see there"s a lot more parts in the way than that. I did do a search on this forum for this and came up with nothing so please dont blast me and say Search first! I did that"s why i am here because i couldn"t find anything sos!


Remove bumper, radiator, move the condenser to the side, OR, loosen the engine mount and lift the motor so you can access the bolts of the intake manifold.


----------



## 94 SLC Storm (Sep 30, 2013)

crrdslcvr6 said:


> Remove bumper, radiator, move the condenser to the side, OR, loosen the engine mount and lift the motor so you can access the bolts of the intake manifold.


 Thanks Sport i took it to a shop and they did all of that except remove the front Bumper you don"t have to do that on Corrado"s only MK4"s pretty much


----------



## crrdslcvr6 (May 3, 2006)

94 SLC Storm said:


> Thanks Sport i took it to a shop and they did all of that except remove the front Bumper you don"t have to do that on Corrado"s only MK4"s pretty much


:thumbup:


----------

